# My Cheesy smoker



## jimd (Aug 10, 2008)

Got the Idea from reading stuff on here . Still kinda playing with the length of the dryer vent but this seem to be just a bout right . and yes it held at about 90 Deg. for a long time . Used charcoal and Hickory chunks.

Not a real good pic but I think ya get the idea . and the results after about 1 and a half hours in the smoke.

Tell me what ya think >
Jim


----------



## smokindickswife (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool!  How was the cheese?


----------



## walking dude (Aug 10, 2008)

jim.............can you show how you connected the dryer vent to the sfb?
what size dryer vent........6 inch?


----------



## walking dude (Aug 10, 2008)

and where did you smoke your cheese at?.......the SFB, or the main chamber?


----------

